

HN-Our dev's need a hand, any python wizards want to make some $? - Binary

We are finishing up a web app but need some APIs setup and a few other things coded. If you are interested in helping put the final touches on a startup before launch and make some $$$ shoot me an email. The api's you'll be playing with are..
-Fb open graph
-Twitter
-M Turk
-Bit.ly&#60;p&#62;Shoot me an email with some work you've done recently and I'll send more details about the work we need. Thanks HN!
DScott@Swappel.com
======
gchandrasa
what language or framework do you use?

